# Iranian EWAC IL76 caught on video falling out of the sky



## Torch (Jun 4, 2011)

Supposedly the IL76 had an engine fire,crew tried to make an emergency landing and the radar mounted to the top of the fuselage came off and took the tail off..Iranian aircraft crash caught on new video | Gadling.com


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. As much as I am not a fan of the Iranian politicians, I hate to see this kind of thing happen to any aviator.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam that was brutal, and I totally agree with Eric


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aaww schucks...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

Another Hallmark moment from Matt......


----------



## ham-pete (Jun 23, 2011)

The aircraft that crashed was not an Iranian AF AWACS, but a Tupolev Tu-154 of Caspian Airlines which crashed near the Qazvin Iran.
It appears that the aircraft flew through the Iranian AF C-130 Hercules' jet wash, and the airline pilot lost control as it rolled onto its back. 168 on board were, of course, all killed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2011)

What the hell was he doing crossing so close behind another flight in an ICAO compliant airspace? Didn't hear about that one. You have any links for that?

I show it as an Il-76MD lost in an airshow (which explains the close proximity) and only the crew was lost.


----------



## ham-pete (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is the link to the CNN report of the resulting crash;


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWbql2qJxx0_


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think you got it wrong buddy


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2011)

ham-pete said:


> Here is the link to the CNN report of the resulting crash;
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWbql2qJxx0_




Video was uploaded July 15th 2009


----------

